# Yelo



## ukimix

Hola, 

En éste poema de Alberti: 

 Alberti lo usa en este poema: 



> EL CABALLERO SONÁMBULO
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pitando va por las nieves,
> sin cortar, bandido, el *yelo*,
> sobre unas gafas cornudas,
> carlanco infiel, por trineo.
> 
> [...]
> 
> .- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AÑO:1929AUTOR:Alberti, RafaelTÍTULO:Cal y cantoPAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:21.individualPUBLICACIÓN:Luis García Montero, Aguilar (Madrid), 1929



... qué significa *yelo*? 

Gracias de antemano. Saludo.


----------



## Julvenzor

Casi seguro que se refiere a "hielo". 
Cuestión de métrica.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es una cuestión métrica sino otra grafía de _hielo_. Tanto *yelo *como *hielo *se pronuncian [yélo].


----------



## blasita

XiaoRoel said:


> No es una cuestión métrica sino otra grafía de _hielo_. Tanto *yelo *como *hielo *se pronuncian [yélo].


De acuerdo.

No exclusivo de Alberti. Otros escritores también lo han empleado.

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Hola: 
Ya han contestado adecuadamente a tu pregunta, ukimix. Estoy de acuerdo con lo ya dicho. En realidad, escribo este aporte puesto que siempre que oigo o leo 'yelo' me acuerdo del perfecto oxímoron que forman los apellidos de un conocidísimo historiador murciano (Abarán, Murcia):
*Yelo Templado* (Dr. D. Antonio).
Un saludo.


----------



## Julvenzor

XiaoRoel said:


> No es una cuestión métrica sino otra grafía de _hielo_. Tanto *yelo *como *hielo *se pronuncian [yélo].




Lo entendí como hecho adrede con el fin de mantener la métrica. Que tengan dos grafías lo comprendo; pero yo no las pronuncio igual:

Hielo = i - e - lo
Yelo = ye - lo

De hecho y sin ofender, "yelo" me suena francamente espantoso...

Un saludo para usted, Xiao.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Lo entendí como hecho adrede con el fin de mantener la métrica. Que  tengan dos grafías lo comprendo; pero yo no las pronuncio igual.


Estoy convencido que el espectrógrafo desmentiría lo que dices, aunque tú estés convencido de ello.


----------



## ukimix

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Julvenzor

XiaoRoel said:


> Estoy convencido que el espectrógrafo desmentiría lo que dices, aunque tú estés convencido de ello.




Como andaluz no siento reparos en aceptar qué pronuncio de una forma _anormal_. Es más, incluso llega a satisfacción; pero en esto no dudo ni lo más mínimo. Eso mismo puedo aplicar para "hierve", yo no digo "_yerbe_". Si no me cree, grabo un audio y se lo envio.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es posible que al pronunciar sola la palabra hagas un cierto énfasis, lo que propiciaría el inusitado (en español) silabeo [i-e-lo], pero en el fluir del discurso (es decir en la naturaliadad de la lengua) lo dudo mucho.
_P.S._: Te agradecería que me tuteases. En mi idiolecto el ustedeo es excepcional y no me "suena", incluso me produce una cierta incomodidad.
Un saludo.


----------



## Elxenc

Acaso os olvidáis del doblete yerba-hierba.


----------



## blasita

Elxenc said:


> Acaso os olvidáis del doblete yerba-hierba.


 Yo no ... Por cierto, sobre todo esto hay ya otro hilo al que se puede echar un ojo: hierba/yerba hielo/yelo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo también diría (espectógrafos aparte) que hago distinción entre la pronunciación de "hielo" y "yelo" (igual que entre hierro y yerro).


----------



## Agró

Jaime Bien said:


> Yo también diría (espectógrafos aparte) que hago distinción entre la pronunciación de "hielo" y "yelo" (igual que entre hierro y yerro).



Hola.
¿En cuanto al número de sílabas o en cuanto a la cualidad del sonido inicial?
Don  Tomás Navarro Tomás, hace ya muchos años, en su manual de  pronunciación, dejaba bien claro que la pronunciación era la misma y así  me lo enseñaron a mí décadas después. Pero observo que cada vez es más  frecuente que los hablantes noten, o crean notar, cierta diferencia.  Esto me lleva a preguntarme si el hecho de que existan dos posibles  grafías (_y-, hi-_) para un mismo sonido y, sobre todo, el hecho  de que, como lectores, asociemos la idea de "distinta grafía" significa  automáticamente "distinta pronunciación", no habrá contribuido a ese  aumento de personas que distinguen actualmente lo que nunca fue  distinto.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Y un argentino o un uruguayo, ¿cómo pronunciarían yelo?

Me temo que para ellos no sería igual.


----------



## olimpia91

Yelo suena diferente a hielo, y además es un vocablo de muy pobre nivel.


----------



## Peterdg

olimpia91 said:


> Yelo suena diferente a hielo,


¿Quieres decir "en Argentina"?



> y además es un vocablo de muy pobre nivel.



¿Se me escapa algo?


----------



## Ludaico

Peterdg said:


> ¿Se me escapa algo?



¿Ironía?


----------



## olimpia91

Sí, en Argentina, zona del Río de la Plata,  además  es un vocablo que emplearía solo alguien de muy baja instrucción.


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> Hola.
> ¿En cuanto al número de sílabas o en cuanto a la cualidad del sonido inicial?
> Don Tomás Navarro Tomás, hace ya muchos años, en su manual de pronunciación, dejaba bien claro que la pronunciación era la misma y así me lo enseñaron a mí décadas después. Pero observo que cada vez es más frecuente que los hablantes noten, o crean notar, cierta diferencia. Esto me lleva a preguntarme si el hecho de que existan dos posibles grafías (_y-, hi-_) para un mismo sonido y, sobre todo, el hecho de que, como lectores, asociemos la idea de "distinta grafía" significa automáticamente "distinta pronunciación", no habrá contribuido a ese aumento de personas que distinguen actualmente lo que nunca fue distinto.


De acuerdo. El problema es que el oído está conectado con el cerebro y el cerebro humano a veces hace cosas raras.

Para los que dicen que pronuncian "hielo" como hiato, los invitaría leer lo que sigue en voz alta:

"Y él organiza la fiesta".

Si la parte en negrita y entre corchetes "[*Y él o*]rganiza la fiesta" les suena lo mismo que "hielo", entonces sí lo pronuncian como un hiato, pero sinceramente, lo dudo.


----------



## Peterdg

Ludaico said:


> ¿Ironía?


Me temo que no. Quizá esté un poco espeso hoy, pero no veo nada de bajo nivel en la palabra "hielo".


----------



## Agró

Aquí os dejo algunos ejemplos de transcripción fonética en alfabeto de la Revista de Filología Española. El primero corresponde a un texto transcrito por T. Navarro Tomás en el manual que he mencionado arriba. Los siguientes son míos, pasados por un transcriptor automático online, donde he usado las dos variantes gráficas con el mismo resultado.

_el frío me *hi*ela las lágrimas en los ojos_ [el 'frio me '*y*ela laz 'laǥrimas en los 'oxos]

_no *hi*erva mucho_: [no '*y*erҌa 'muĉo]
_la *hi*erba alta_: [la '*y*erҌa 'al̦ta]
_la *y*erba alta_: [la '*y*erҌa 'al̦ta]


----------



## olimpia91

Peterdg said:


> ...no veo nada de bajo nivel en la palabra "hielo".



En "hielo" nadie ve algo de bajo nivel, pero el tema es sobre el vocablo "yelo".


----------



## Peterdg

olimpia91 said:


> En "hielo" nadie ve algo de bajo nivel, pero el tema es sobre el vocablo "yelo".


Pero si es lo mismo "yelo" y "hielo". Se me escapa algo, pero no sé qué.


----------



## olimpia91

@Peterdg
Fijate en el diccionario del la RAE si encontrás _yelo._


----------



## Peterdg

olimpia91 said:


> @Peterdg
> Fijate en el diccionario del la RAE si encontrás _yelo._


Es lo que hice y eso es lo que me dice:


> La palabra *yelo *no está en el Diccionario.


----------



## olimpia91

Espero que ahora no se te escape nada, _yelo _no existe.


----------



## Peterdg

olimpia91 said:


> Espero que ahora no se te escape nada, _yelo _no existe.


Eso se hace surrealista. ¿Cómo puede ser de bajo nivel si no existe?


----------



## Namarne

Peterdg said:


> Eso se hace surrealista. ¿Cómo puede ser de bajo nivel si no existe?


Quizá sea a mí a quien se le escape algo, pero juraría que lo que es muy diferente es la pronunciación de la "y", no del diptongo (en la zona de olimpia91). Entiendo que le suena mal el sonido /shelo/, /zhelo/, o no sé cómo transcribirlo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Creo, como dice Namarne, que el problema de la pronunciación de yelo en Argentina (en especial, aunque supongo que también en otras zonas del cono sur) es la pronunciación, al menos para mis oídos, exagerada que hacen del sonido "y", que se asemeja prácticamente a una "ch"; e imagino que a esta exageración en la pronunciación es a lo que se refiere olimpia91 cuando habla del bajo nivel de quienes así lo dicen. De ahí la diferencia tan nítida que ve entre hielo (o hierba) y yelo (o yerba).

Saludos

Edito: por cierto, para mí la pronunciación es idéntica para hielo/yelo o hierba/yerba


----------



## ACQM

olimpia91 said:


> Yelo suena diferente a hielo, y además es un vocablo de muy pobre nivel.



En Argentina la "y" no suena igual que en España. Decir que Alberti tiene "muy pobre nivel" es un poco... difícil de sostener, la verdad.


----------



## olimpia91

Yo dije que en Argentina _yelo_ sola la usa la gente sin instrucción y creo que es natural, ya que es una palabra que ni figura en el DRAE, y tampoco se pronuncia"ielo" igual que _hielo, _lo que hace más fácil para nosotros no usarla_. _


----------



## Namarne

ACQM said:


> En Argentina la "y" no suena igual que en España. Decir que Alberti tiene "muy pobre nivel" es un poco... difícil de sostener, la verdad.


¿Y quiere usted decir que Alberti pronunciaba su "yelo" a la porteña? (A lo mejor sí, no sé).


----------



## ACQM

Namarne said:


> ¿Y quiere usted decir que Alberti pronunciaba su "yelo" a la porteña? (A lo mejor sí, no sé).



¡NO! Quería decir que Olimpia opinaba desde una óptica porteña y sin pensar en las diferencias de pronunciación entre ellos y los de aquí, llegando a una conclusión muy drástica. Eso es lo que quería decir.

Otra cosa es valorar si las licencias literarias deben o no llegar a modificar la ortografía como hace aquí Alberti y como hizo, por ejemplo Juan Ramón Jiménez en tantas ocasiones. Ese es otro tema. Pero creo que es difícil tener una postura tajante contra una licencia literaria de alguien de la categoría de Alberti y soltarla sin una justificación elaborada y bien razonada.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Qué discusión más inmotivada!
Vamos a dejar todo claro: sólo hay una palabra (o vocablo, si se prefiere) la que se transcribe fonéticamente como [yélo] o en pronunciaciones "rehiladas" [ʤélo], [Ʒélo], [ʃélo]. Este sonido fricativo inicial ante vocal se puede representar gráficamente por el grafema /y/ o por el dígrafo /hi/. Escoger una u otra representación escrita pertenece a la historia de la cultura, no a la diacronía de la lengua.
La pronunciación distinta de y- y hi- es una hipercorrección, es decir, un vicio de lenguaje.
La consideración diatrática de una inexistente diferencia de nivel entre hielo o yelo a nivel escrito es a todo punto una invención. La grafía hielo ha triunfado, pero yelo tiene avales literarios que deberían haber forzado a la RAE a mantener la entrada en el dicionario. Suprimirla es, desde mi punto de vista un error.
Por otro lado, como ya dijo Agró entre la emisión de nuestras palabras y los mecaismos cerebrales de recognición hay componentes no lingüísticos que pueden perturbar la correcta identificación.
En resumen, sólo hay una palabra, hielo (o, más anticuadamente, yelo) que es la que pronunciamos y cuyas transcriciones di _supra_.
Que quede claro el tema para que no derive en confusiones de futuros consultantes.
Como dijo Agró, hay que estudiar a los fonetistas (Navarro Tomás o Quilis son los que estudié en mis épocas de facultad) y pronto se comprobará que y- o hi- son alogramas, es decir distinta grafía para el mismo sonido (como c-/qu-/k- para [k], b-/v- para los sonidos * o [β], z-/c- para el sonido [θ], g-/j- para [x] ).*


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, yo no soy lingüista, sino sólo hablante, y muchos de los términos que usa Xiao me resultan nuevos. Sin embargo, dejo mi conclusión :lo que me queda claro, y que era el tema de la consulta, es que 'yelo' es hoy por hoy una licencia literaria asociada a la palabra 'hielo'. Que sólo hay una palabra, y que la pronunciación de esta palabra, y también la de 'yelo', varía según la región geográfica. De modo que y- o hi- serían grafías distintas _para la misma sílaba inicial de la palabra 'hielo' (o para lo que va antes de la sílaba 'lo'), _no para el mismo sonido, pues el sonido varía con la región. Saludo.


----------



## rocioteag

Peterdg said:


> De acuerdo. El problema es que el oído está conectado con el cerebro y el cerebro humano a veces hace cosas raras.
> 
> Para los que dicen que pronuncian "hielo" como hiato, los invitaría leer lo que sigue en voz alta:
> 
> "Y él organiza la fiesta".
> 
> Si la parte en negrita y entre corchetes "[*Y él o*]rganiza la fiesta" les suena lo mismo que "hielo", entonces sí lo pronuncian como un hiato, pero sinceramente, lo dudo.




Lo hice  !!!  Y si, suena distinto hielo que yelo, y esta última no me suena de nada (y a simple vista me pareció "aberrante" licencia poética o no) y luego nos quejamos del deterioro del lenguaje. .

Este hilo me ha gustado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues estás cometiendo un vicio de lengua que se llama *hipercorrección*.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues estás cometiendo un vicio de lengua que se llama *hipercorrección*.


Hola Xiao,

Mi intención era demostrar que "yelo" y "hielo" se pronuncian de la misma manera, es decir con un diptongo, sin mucho éxito me temo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

¿Cómo se pronuncia en realidad *hielo*?

_Las manifestaciones fonéticas de la consonantización _[de i, u] _son variadas. Existen investigaciones que señalan que, al comienzo de palabra, en situación de lectura_ [...]_ la vocal marginal palatal_ _ alterna con la consonante fricativa palatal [ʝ], con la consonante africada palatal [dʝ], menos frecuente, y en ocasiones con la consonante aproximante palatal [j]. En la conversación normal, alternan realizaciones fricativas y aproximantes, siendo las más fecuentes estas últimas. (NGLE, Fonética y Fonología, 8.12g)

¿Y si alguien escribe **yelo*, contra la ortografía académica, cómo debe pronunciarlo?
Pues la respuesta es demasiado larga para ponerla aquí; las realizaciones del grafema español *y* van desde la simple vocal  hasta las diversas variantes del rehilado._


----------



## Peón

Peterdg said:


> Hola Xiao,
> 
> Mi intención era demostrar que "yelo" y "hielo" se pronuncian de la misma manera, es decir con un diptongo, sin mucho éxito me temo.



Me parece, compañeros, que la confusión viene porque estamos tratando dos temas diferente. Creo que nadie discute la cuestión del hiato. Pero en la zona rioplatense "hielo" y "yelo" suenan muy diferentes no por el hiato sino por la pronunciación de la ye. "Yelo" suena a algo parecido a "shelo" (como si estarías pidiendo silencio con el dedo en la boca). Esa pronunciación significando "hielo" suena *muy *vulgar en la Argentina, como ya dijeron en el hilo. 

Pronunciar "yelo" (shelo) por "hielo" (ielo) de ninguna manera es pronunciación porteña (ni argentina) actual. 
Saludos


----------



## ancud

Hilo muy útil, gracias para todos.

Para agregar otro ejemplo poético, esta vez latinoamericano, de Octavio Paz:

[...]
¿busco en ellos acaso mi secreto, 
el dios de sangre que mi sangre mueve, 
el dios de *yelo*, el dios que me devora? [...]

En este caso, sin embargo, puede surgir otra explicación que en él de Alberti. El poema de Paz está escrito en verso blanco, o sea cada linea debe ser un pentámetro yámbico. Si en vez de "yelo" el poeta hubiera escrito "hielo", se habría producido un triptongo: d*e hie*lo, lo que habría resultado en un verso trocaico. Cambiando la ortografía ya no hay duda que *de ye-*lo son dos sílabas.
Desde luego, cuando menciono triptongo aquí, no hablo de la fonética académica, sino de una tradición poética que se separa de la habla cotidiana (como en la poesía francesa también). No me parece muy probable por ejemplo, que en el primer verso del extracto citado haya alguién que pronunciase "busc*o en*" como diptongo, aunque Octavio Paz lo escribe así, según las tradiciones poéticas.
Compañeros, eso es nada más un hipótesis - tratenlo así.


----------

